# GrowBright 600 watt HPS Bulb vs Hortilux Super HPS Lamp 600 Watt



## LogHead (Aug 10, 2009)

*which would be a better quality lightbulb? i want the lumens but i don't want it to blow in less than 12 months. bc there is a one year warrenty on the growbright, and not the hortilux. i've heard good about the hortilux, but haven't hear much on the other. please, opinions, storys, anything. lay it on me 



Hortilux Super HPS Lamp 600 Watt*
The Hortilux is our best 600-watt HPS lamp for spectral and lumen output. A strong yellow-orange-red HPS light for fruiting and flowering is supplemented with a 20-25% increase in the blue spectrum for healthy, compact vegetative growth. 600-watt universal lamp emits 85,000 lumens.

*GrowBright 600 watt HPS Bulb*
This is not your ordinary 600 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb. This is a specialty GROWBRIGHT 600 watt High Output Horticultural HPS bulb made specifically for growing plants. Manufactured by GrowBright this bulb is head and shoulders above all other 600w HPS bulbs on the market today.

95,000 lumens !!!

30% additional "BLUE" spectrum combined with high "RED" spectrum creates the correct balance for MAXIMUM PLANT GROWTH.

Higher Lumen output for HIGHER YIELDS.

24,000 hour expected life span (one year is 8,760 hours)

ONE YEAR WARRANTY on bulb


----------



## LogHead (Aug 11, 2009)

bump, anyone please?


----------



## sirbudmaster (Aug 11, 2009)

i would try it! then report back to us! Sounds good


Peace


----------



## LogHead (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks, but im also looking for advice. which is a higher quality bulb, and better overall. like i said, i've heard good about the hortilux but haven't heard much on the growbright. opinions, anything would be great  thank you, loghead


----------



## OrganicOzarks (Aug 12, 2009)

I use the Agromax bulb 
It is cheap and 95,000 lumens. I have no complaints at all so far.


----------



## EyezofSnake (Aug 12, 2009)

I've used both. You won't be able to tell a difference.


----------



## LogHead (Aug 15, 2009)

alright thanks guys!


----------



## Dnizzle (Oct 19, 2009)

LogHead said:


> alright thanks guys!


I fried both bulbs on my digital ballast within days, (the growbrite and agromax) of course they were mh bulbs but both are made in china.


----------



## )V(ad Hatter (Feb 11, 2010)

i grow with a Hortilux Super HPS model :LU600s/HTL/EN which is 87,000 lumens not 85,000 (every bit counts) i dont know about the growbrite but i know that the Hortilux bulb cost 119.99 where i shop and was told that this is one of the best bulbs on the market if you are going to use one light for the entire grow hope that helps 

check out my grow journal and see how my plants look under it 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299758-euforia-6-diy-aero-6-a.html


----------



## LogHead (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah you're just a tad late madhatter, check the date from before you. 10-19-2009. but very well thanks for your input i'll check out the link.


----------



## localhomie (Apr 14, 2010)

I use the Growbright 600 as well. Works amazing, great yield as compared to the Hortilux. Also the Hortilux burnt out after 3 cycles, I've already gotten 5 thru on the Growbright!


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 15, 2010)

localhomie said:


> I use the Growbright 600 as well. Works amazing, great yield as compared to the Hortilux. Also the Hortilux burnt out after 3 cycles, I've already gotten 5 thru on the Growbright!


I am going with the grow bright bulb i have 9 days till i move then i can grow  cant wait heres the light im getting any input??? 

Digital Greenhouse Ultimate 600 watt HPS & MH Grow Light
EasyCool 6 Reflector + $48.00
GrowBright 600 watt HPS Bulb + $10.00
GrowBright 600w MH Conversion Lamp
No Spare HPS Bulb
No Spare MH Conversion Bulb
No Timer
Sunrise Hi-Low Reflector Hangers + $9.95
110 volt power cord
Standard Warranty


----------



## green.budz (Jul 30, 2010)

Check out the GroLux series(By Sylvania) : " The first bulb designed from the ground up , strictly for plant growing" I use them with spectacular reults.


----------



## sniffer (Dec 15, 2010)

on my 3rd 600 watt Hortilux bulb , and i dont like them.
they get really dim about 5 months in , i can only get 2 grows out of them


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Mar 1, 2011)

The grow bright bulb is better based on the linens and the color spectrum it gives off.. too much red isn't all that great. Get a bumd that has alot of blue and red spectrum for optamun growth


----------



## sniffer (Mar 6, 2011)

i bought the Digilux bulbs one each hps mh
they are great so far and nice price


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2011)

this is a thread i created a while back i dont think it has that first bulb u mentioned but it has a lot of others... iif you find the specs to that bulb post it on my thread please.... hope this helps.... ------> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/378459-specs-comparisons-600w-hps-bulbs.html


----------



## hiluxphantom (May 27, 2011)

ushio is best


----------



## maps84 (Nov 13, 2011)

Growbright is a work horse!! I've had electric spikes, turned it off an on very quickly by accident (not just one time) which usually burns the sodium bar, but not this one! I've gotten about 3 cycles of good yields of it and still running, not to forget it came used with a GH ballasts I got from ebay. I'm ordering 2 more as we speak btw. I use Hortilux for my 1000W systems, rock solid too although I'm more carefull handling it. I'll do a 1000W versus to see what's the deal.


----------



## budhastalin (May 29, 2012)

I'm actually about to do a side by side grow with a new Growbright bulb and a new Hortilux bulb, both 600W running on identical digital ballasts. 

My lighting kit came with a stock bulb (from HTG) that I've used for 3 years and my kron gets better and better. 

In all fairness, since they will be running side by side about 2.5 feet apart and with different reflectors in a 5.5 by 4 foot space it won't really be scientific, but I'm definately going to pay attention to see what type of difference it makes.

I'm going to run Querkle clones and grow in soil, so they should be able to get pretty big and have good light coverage.

I'll follow up in about 12 weeks when I get some results!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

it matters more how fast u rotate your bulbs... degredation. go look that up. alot of experts tell me not to buy expensive HPS bulbs.... however. i love my Eye Hortilux Super HPS 600. its very durable, and the color seems perfect for flower.


----------



## QuEEn_QuiNN (Mar 26, 2016)

I would also have to agree that Ushio is the best. Its quite spendy but at an initial 97,000 lumens, you cant go wrong.


----------

